
Ferrari makes on average $80,000 per car - gscott
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/17/profit-ferrari-makes-per-car.html
======
anoncoward111
Disruption in this industry haa accelerated thanks to Youtube and Instagram.
Not sure why anyone but the richest people in the world would overpay for a
Ferrari badge

